# I need parts for a vega lathe



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

A good friend just picked up a nice older vega wood lathe. The snag he is running into is that he has no face plate. It has a 1 1/8"- 8tpi spindle. It seems like a bastard size. Does anyone out there know where to get accessories for this.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I would e-mail Vega, thought headstock spindle on their old lathes (1990's) were 1" x 8 TPI, know now are 1 ¼" x 8 TPI.

They have great customer service.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

If you need an adapter, Penn State Industries has them (although I agree with Bill that a call to Vega is a good idea). Here is one that may work: http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=PS&Product_Code=LA11418&Category_Code=spindle-adapters


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I just mentioned this vendor in Don W's lathe blog: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LATHE-FACE-PLATE-8-SHOP-FOX-CAST-IRON-WITH-THREADED-MOUNTING-INSERT-INCLUDED-/370769050667?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item56538ebc2b

The seller has the 1 1/8th" threaded hub for this faceplate too. He's a very dependable eBay seller, I've bought a few accessories for my lathe from him.


----------



## wbnoble (Aug 8, 2017)

if you still need odd sized faceplates, I make them for wood turners - visit my web site, www.wbnoble.com - I certainly can make 1 1/8" threaded faceplates, and the reduced overhang without an adapter will help you.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Get a thread tap… then make as many faceplates (and jam chucks, and mandrels, and …..) as you could ever possibly use out of scrap wood.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## 5978 (Sep 1, 2021)

I need a new control panel for my Vega wood lathe


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Vega Enterprises Inc

9585 Bruce Rd. Decatur, IL 62526
Phone: (217) 963-2232
Fax: (217) 963-2246
email: [email protected]

website

http://vegawoodworking.com

I usually tell someone email is slower than a phone call, sometimes by a few weeks. IF you do chose email. ALWAYS put your request in the subject line of the email. IE: Need faceplate for Model XYZ lathe, or something to tell them it is a need, not a spam

They are as pleasant to deal with as any company out there.


----------

